# Betriebsartenwahlschalter und PL



## Murdok (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mehrmals im Netz und auch hier im Forum gelesen dass Betriebsartenwahlschalter mindestens den PL=c erfüllen müssen. 
Aber hat jmd dazu vielleicht eine Norm zur Hand, in der das festgelegt wurde?
Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gruß
Tobias.


----------



## Larzerus (28 Mai 2013)

> Wahl der Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten
> Die gewählte Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart muss allen anderen Steuerungs- und Betriebsfunktionen außer dem NOT-HALT übergeordnet sein.
> Ist die Maschine so konstruiert und gebaut, dass mehrere Steuerungs- oder Betriebsarten mit unterschiedlichen Schutzmaßnahmen und/oder Arbeitsverfahren möglich sind, so muss sie mit einem in jeder Stellung abschließbaren Steuerungs- und Betriebsartenwahlschalter ausgestattet sein. Jede Stellung des Wahlschalters muss deutlich erkennbar sein und darf nur einer Steuerungs- oder Betriebsart entsprechen.
> Der Wahlschalter kann durch andere Wahleinrichtungen ersetzt werden, durch die die Nutzung bestimmter Funktionen der Maschine auf bestimmte Personenkreise beschränkt werden kann.
> ...



Das ist nen Auszug aus der Maschinenrichtlinie. Aber das mit dem PL=c würde ich daraus auch nicht lesen. Macht ja auch keine Sinn wenn die ganze Anlage nur PL=b oder so hat warum sollte der Wahlschalter dann nach C ausgeführt sein?


----------



## Larzerus (28 Mai 2013)

http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/home/

Da gibts die ganze Richtlinie zum selber lesen.


----------



## Safety (28 Mai 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt keine allgemeine Forderung bei Betriebsartenwahl von PLr=c. Es gibt einige Typ-C Normen die dazu eine Aussage treffen und diese sagen mindestens PLc.
Beispiele:
DIN EN 12957 Kat. 1 nach EN 954-1
DIN EN ISO 23125 PLc
DIN EN 13218 Kat. 1 nach EN 954-1
Ansonsten ist wie immer zu verfahren, Risikoeinschätzung.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

wenn Du mit einem Betriebsartenwahlschalter eine Sonderbetriebsart anwählst, also
z.B. den Betrieb bei offener Schutztür, und die Sicherheitsfunktion Schutztür hat PLd,
dann muss der Betriebsartenwahlschalter auch mindestens PLd haben, also zweikanalig.

Das kannst Du entweder, bei elektromechanischen Betriebsartenwahlschaltern, über einen
Fehlerausschluss nach Tabelle D8 von EN 13849-2 erreichen, oder durch Verwendung
von elektronischen Betriebsartenwahlschaltern, die den entsprechenden PL mitbringen.

Ich rede jetzt nur von der Schaltungstechnik, nicht vom Sinn der Sonderbetriebsart an sich.

Das ist mein Wissensstand...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (30 Mai 2013)

Hallo Tommi,
deiner Feststellung kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen, bzw. sehe ich es so:
Es handelt sich bei der Betriebsartenwahl um eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion die nur indirekt mit der zu Überbrückenden Sicherheitsfunktion zu tun hat und es handelt sich immer um ein Maßnahmenpaket bei Einrichten.
Ein Beispiel:
Die Norm DIN EN ISO 23125 Drehmaschinen gibt vor:
Not-Halt PLc
Betriebsartenwahl PLc
Geschwindigkeitsüberwachung für Achsen PLc
Zustimmungseinrichtung PLd
Verriegelte trennenden Schutzeinrichtung je nach Gefährdung PLc  oder PLd in Kategorie 3
Hier kann man die Kombination der SF erkennen.
Die Betriebsartenwahl schaltet ja „nur“ zwischen den Sicherheitsniveaus um und verhindert einen Automatikbetrieb.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2013)

Hallo Dieter,

wenn ein Zustimmschalter in PLd mit einem Betriebsartenwahlschalter in PLc als UND
verknüpft ist, z.B. im PNOZmulti, dann hat PLd sozusagen "Vorrang". 

Trotzdem muss sichergestellt sein, daß der Betriebsartenwahlschalter immer nur eine
Betriebsart vorgibt und nicht zwei Kontakte gleichzeitig geschaltet sind. Das muß
der Hersteller gewährleisten, bzw. man verwendet einen 1 aus x-Baustein.

Da bin ich dann wieder bei meinem Fehlerausschluß, siehe Anhang.

Egal wie, ich glaube solange man nicht in PLe ist, hat man eigentlich kein Problem.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, daß eine Sicherheitsfunktion, welche eine andere
überbrückt, den selben Sicherheitslevel haben muß, weiß aber nicht mehr, wann uns wo.


----------

